# Morning Meal ideas please?



## tntsmom (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi: 
My husband has just started an IBS med, and has to take them a half hour before each meal. The problem is, he REALLY doesn't like to eat first thing in the morning. So, my dilemma, is, it has to be portable, as he leave early, and has a hour to hour and a half commute each morning....I'm wracking my brain, and all I can really come up with is a sandwich type of idea, with maybe sausage and an egg....he can't usually stomach eggs so early, but he's willing to try. He's not allowed to eat everything else he loves, like spicy foods, peppers, cauliflour, broccoli.....if any body has any ideas, I would greatly appreciate it. 

Thanx in advance. 

TNTS MOM


----------



## Alix (Jun 25, 2007)

Whats he like with yogurt? A smoothie is a great tummy filler and you can put loads of healthy stuff in it. 

How about a wrap? You can put fruit in a sweet tortilla, or if he'll do a hot wrap you can do a burrito thing with eggs. 

What about sending finger food like crackers and cheese and cut up fruit?


----------



## Caine (Jun 25, 2007)

If he is not accustomed to eating breakfast, which it appears he is not, start out with something very simple, such as Carnation Instant Breakfast or my favorite, Ovaltine, in 1% milk. This he could take in a travel mug and consume on the way to work if he's in a hurry. Eventually, you can work your way into a light breakfast such as 1/2 cup of cold cereal with milk and maybe some fresh fruit, then move on to something more substantial like oatmeal or some type of egg dish  if he really takes to this breakfast thing.


----------



## Barb L. (Jun 25, 2007)

Have him eat a couple pieces of wheat toast.  Some med.s say take w/food, but I never had a problem with my stomach, by not eating.  Each person is different through.  My DH eats a banana.


----------



## Michelemarie (Jun 25, 2007)

Could something simple work - a bagel, english muffin, even a pop tart?  The cracker idea sounded good to me, too. Maybe some nuts with dried fruit - I think all of these would work on his commute.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 25, 2007)

OK, I have a question.  If he has to take them 1/2 hour before each meal and he doesn't eat breakfast does this still mean he has to take one AT breakfast time or can he just skip that one...or does he HAVE to take 3 a day?


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 25, 2007)

*muesilix....pour the cereal into a wide mouth thermos and cover with hot milk

*oatmeal done the same way topped with brown sugar or whatever else he might find appealing
my granmum used to crack and egg into my oatmeal and stir it up so i got my protien

*grilled cheese sandwich(bread, bagel, muffin, croissant, etc)

*cold cheese sandwich (etc)

*cold ham and cheese

westerners are the ones hung up on hot food for brekkie
in china our brekkie goes for what most peeps consider dinner or lunch

like originally fried rice was made for breakfast because it used the left overs from the night before's dinner
so was one of my fave brekkies: juk or congee which is essentially rice porridge with whatever toppings/seasonings one might care for


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 25, 2007)

I like banana bread......with or without pecans!


----------



## Katie H (Jun 25, 2007)

When I was growing up, especially my latter grade school and high school years, I couldn't "stomach" breakfast early (5:30 or 6:00) in the morning.  My father, a physician, went crazy.  He insisted I have breakfast.  He began mixing and presenting me with a glass of "instant" breakfast as I was getting ready for school each day.

You might do the same thing for your husband.  Carnation made t.  he original version, but I'm sure there are plenty of generics and other brands that are the same thing. Mix some up and put it in a thermos for him.  Heck, there probably are some canned already-mixed ones on the store shelves.


----------



## tntsmom (Jan 30, 2008)

wow, u guys are good, thank you so much, we're doing alot of what your suggesting, and it's working.  He'll be off the meds before we know it!  

Thank you again.


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 30, 2008)

He may end up needing breakfast after awhile!
I never ate breakfast, didn't like to eat early. Until I was pregnant the 1st time and I thought it would be best if I got over myself and tried. 
Now of course my opinion of "early" has changed since then, but I do much better with breakfast now. Musta had too many babies.


----------

